# Petzl Myo Xp mod?



## todd92371 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello,
I have been reading about upgrading this light. Couple of questions? How do I know if I have the older Myo XP without the newest LED? Do you have any suggestions as to which LED to buy?

Thank you!!!!!
todd


----------



## todd92371 (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1445

Will the LED above be okay?

Thanks,
todd


----------



## Szemhazai (Jan 26, 2009)

These DX so called U-bin leds are crappy, beter look for U2 star from PhotonFanatic.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=184854

In any case you will have older led in your Myo XP than U2


----------



## tnuckels (Jan 26, 2009)

*As to your second post:*

The main picture in the DX listing shows a “true” (yes, apparently there are fakes out there for just about anything you can imagine) SSC P4 mounted (off center?) to a 3d party star. Subsequent pictures show a P4 mounted to a “real” SSC star, but when you mouse over them the enlargements show the ugly star again. 

So, which star are they gonna’ ship you? Probably the ugly one.

There is a note toward the bottom of the DX listing prompted by CPF complaints about mis-mounted emitters being damaged when connected to power sources. Here are pictures of the DX SSC P4 mounted to a star. And here is a close-up of some real SSC P4 Stars.
 
SSC most probably chose an aluminum alloy with the best heat dissipation properties, bonded it permanently to the thin electrical trace layer, and tests their manufacturing process rigorously. Did DX or its star suppliers do their homework as thoroughly?
 
So, whose star are you gonna’ trust in your nice headlamp?
 
Don’t get me wrong, I’ve not had a problem buying from DX or the quality of what they sell, and their P4 star is inexpensive and will most probably work. However, my expectations when buying from DX are tempered by the fact that most often you get what you pay for.
 
Do yourself a favor this time round and buy a real SSC P4 star. After all, you like your headlight well enough to upgrade it … start the process by buying a quality star.


----------



## problemchild200 (Jan 26, 2009)

todd92371 said:


> Hello,
> I have been reading about upgrading this light. Couple of questions? How do I know if I have the older Myo XP without the newest LED? Do you have any suggestions as to which LED to buy?
> 
> Thank you!!!!!
> todd




Hey I have the myo xp too. Can you post your mod and pm me? Also can u post where you bought the new led?

Thanks


----------



## todd92371 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! Where do you suggest buying a good sample of the SSC p4 star?

todd


----------



## gillestugan (Jan 26, 2009)

Im happy with the U-bin SSC P4s I've bought from DX. There are no subjective difference in brightness compared to a XR-E Q5 and with much more uniform beam then the crees. Maybe I was lucky...
But of course: you never really know what you get from DX or KD.


----------



## tnuckels (Jan 26, 2009)

Fred, AKA *Photon Fanatic*, has the good stuff. Maybe you and *problemchild200* could split the $20+ minimum order, though if this is you first mod, having a spare on hand is comforting and sometimes necessary. Remember, try not to touch the “gummy” LED dome too much (or at all) to prevent accumulation of dirt and dust and you can probably re-use the thermal paste from the backside of your original star.

 
I don’t own the MYO XP (though my MYO RXP should be here any minute) so I’m not quite sure of the progression of LEDs used in the headlamp. The “U2”s are quite recent though, so if your light has any age on it this is certain to be an upgrade, just not sure how much.

 
Half-watt (see his sticky at the top of the headlamp forum) might be a good source on which LEDs were used when, or contact PETZL directly.

 
There are also some good step by step guides in the headlamp forum on this upgrade. I’m just too lazy right now to look them up for you. Scroll to the bottom of the forum and enter you search terms in the _Search This Forum_ box.

 
Good Luck and happy modding!


----------



## problemchild200 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just looked at mine and I do have the rxp model. Can I mod it to a p7  ?





tnuckels said:


> Fred, AKA *Photon Fanatic*, has the good stuff. Maybe you and *problemchild200* could split the $20+ minimum order, though if this is you first mod, having a spare on hand is comforting and sometimes necessary. Remember, try not to touch the “gummy” LED dome too much (or at all) to prevent accumulation of dirt and dust and you can probably re-use the thermal paste from the backside of your original star.
> 
> 
> I don’t own the MYO XP (though my MYO RXP should be here any minute) so I’m not quite sure of the progression of LEDs used in the headlamp. The “U2”s are quite recent though, so if your light has any age on it this is certain to be an upgrade, just not sure how much.
> ...


----------



## tnuckels (Jan 26, 2009)

A P7 … totally different animal. Much bigger, more power (?), etc. … I’m not saying it couldn’t be done, but this is not a simple star swap which basically entails opening the light, de-soldering two wires from the old star, re-soldering them to the new star, and closing up the light.

I think you’re on your own if you try to swap to a P7, so be happy, don’t worry, you’ve got the latest and greatest (MYO RXP) … at least for the moment.


----------



## problemchild200 (Jan 26, 2009)

tnuckels said:


> A P7 … totally different animal. Much bigger, more power (?), etc. … I’m not saying it couldn’t be done, but this is not a simple star swap which basically entails opening the light, de-soldering two wires from the old star, re-soldering them to the new star, and closing up the light.
> 
> I think you’re on your own if you try to swap to a P7, so be happy, don’t worry, you’ve got the latest and greatest (MYO RXP) … at least for the moment.



What about an MC-E ?


----------



## tnuckels (Jan 26, 2009)

*Problemchild200*, it’s not quite as simple as replacing a 40w with a 120w light bulb. LEDs are more like … like trying to replace a 40w, standard base, 120vac bulb




with a 120w, bi-pin base, 12vdc bulb . (Pics are not accurate, just for demonstration purposes)

Different size, different shape, different connectors, different power requirements, and to top it all off the reflector/optic/lens designed to work with one particular LED is usually quite different from one designed for another LED. The exception to this incompatibility has been replacing an older Luxeon I or III with a new SSC P4 which is close enough in all respects to be virtually interchangeable, giving you more output for the same runtime. This is why you read about so many mods of this sort, because it’s fairly easy to do.

Maybe one day LEDs will be like standard light bulbs, but till then it’s better left to the pros … of which I do _NOT_ count myself.


----------



## problemchild200 (Jan 27, 2009)

tnuckels said:


> *Problemchild200*, it’s not quite as simple as replacing a 40w with a 120w light bulb. LEDs are more like … like trying to replace a 40w, standard base, 120vac bulb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.....
I just ordered an h60. I will sell my myo.


----------



## CampingLED (Jan 28, 2009)

todd92371 said:


> Hello,
> I have been reading about upgrading this light. Couple of questions? How do I know if I have the older Myo XP without the newest LED? Do you have any suggestions as to which LED to buy?
> 
> Thank you!!!!!
> todd


Todd,
The blue one is the older one with Luxeon III and the grey one is the newer one with SSC P4. I upgraded both my blue Myo XP and my son's one with DX emitters with great success.

EDIT: link added how to mod: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166519


----------



## todd92371 (Jan 29, 2009)

Did you notice a significant improvement in brightness after upgrading to the Seoul emitter?

Thanks. 

todd


----------



## CampingLED (Jan 30, 2009)

To my eyes it is about twice as bright. New Med is about the same as the old Hi. Well worth it.


----------



## Szemhazai (Jan 30, 2009)

*OLD* Myo vs *NEW* Myo - on High




on Mid




on Low


----------



## tnuckels (Feb 4, 2009)

Stumbled across THIS.
 
Never mind ...


----------



## problemchild200 (Feb 5, 2009)

How does the upgrade to the old myo xp compare to the new my rxp? Is it the same brightness? If not is there a brighter led that can be installed in the myo?


----------



## Alan B (Feb 5, 2009)

problemchild200 said:


> Thanks.....
> I just ordered an h60. I will sell my myo.



The Myo RXP and the H60 are both nice headlamps. The Myo has a bit more flexibility with 3 of 10 selectable levels and selectable flood/throw, whereas the h60 has great flood and nice runtime.

I've done the SSC P4 mod to the Myo XP and I don't think it is quite as bright as the Myo RXP, but it was definitely an improvement over the XP. I used the DX LED but they do vary.


----------



## Szemhazai (Feb 6, 2009)

problemchild200 said:


> How does the upgrade to the old myo xp compare to the new my rxp? Is it the same brightness? If not is there a brighter led that can be installed in the myo?



How would you like to compare it... 

*RXP* vs Myo *XP '08*
*800mA * vs *300mA*


----------



## problemchild200 (Feb 6, 2009)

Szemhazai said:


> How would you like to compare it...
> 
> *RXP* vs Myo *XP '08*
> *800mA * vs *300mA*




Is that the sscp4 upgraded light against the rxp or the "stock" xp ?

Im looking for an "UPGRADED" sscp4 beamshot against the rxp.

Can you use rechargable lithiums in the xp sscp4?


----------



## tnuckels (Feb 6, 2009)

problemchild200 said:


> Is that the sscp4 upgraded light against the rxp or the "stock" xp ?
> 
> Im looking for an "UPGRADED" sscp4 beamshot against the rxp.


 
If I’m not mistaken, the ’08 XP has an SSC P4 in it, vs. the older models that had a LuxIII. 

Read: stock ’08 ≈ earlier models upgraded with SSC P4.

So, in effect you are seeing the comparison you asked for, kindly provided by *Szemhazai*. Lucky you. 




problemchild200 said:


> Can you use rechargable lithiums in the xp sscp4?


 

Ya’ want fries wit dat too?


----------



## Alan B (Feb 6, 2009)

tnuckels said:


> Originally Posted by *problemchild200*
> 
> 
> _Can you use rechargable lithiums in the xp sscp4?_
> ...



So if anyone wants to put 3.7*3 = 11.1V into their 4.5V headlamp they're probably going to have a very short test. The XP is not even rated to handle disposable lithium AAs which are 1.7V, so going to 3.7V rechargeables is not likely to be pretty.


----------



## Alan B (Feb 6, 2009)

Szemhazai said:


> How would you like to compare it...
> 
> *RXP* vs Myo *XP '08*
> *800mA * vs *300mA*
> ...



Thanks for the beamshots. And the current measurements. Quite an increase in both of them.


----------

